# Paedo-Communion Debate



## greenbaggins (Mar 19, 2009)

The debate that I am going to have with Doug Wilson on paedo-communion has commenced. The basis for the debate is Venema's new book on the subject, which is now available.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 19, 2009)

thank you I will tune in!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Mar 19, 2009)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 20, 2009)

Lane - 

You'll win - you will. But I think you're wasting your time engaging Wilson. I think a fist fight would be more productive.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, you certainly could be right. However, many people have thought that our FV debate was helpful for producing understanding of the issues. I don't think I have a prayer of convincing Wilson. However, I hope that the issues will be laid on the table fairly so that people can make an informed decision about what they will believe. It is for them I debate.


----------

